# What's a good clock with temperature & humidity indicators?



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Good Evening fellow LJ's,
I'm on a hunt for a decent Clock with temperature and humidity indicators. There are so many out there and the one I like the most, in terms of aesthetics, is the Woodcraft one. It seems like it would have the most contrast to see, but I'm open to other suggestions to better ones, if they are out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Klockit.com should have what you need.

M


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have just a battery operated 12" clock on the wall. Regarding temperature, I'm more interested in the temperature where I'm working than what it is on the wall, so I keep an inexpensive Thermapen Pop (ThermoPop) in my pencil cup on the bench. Press the button and within about 5 seconds it gives me an extremely accurate reading. It costs around $30 from ThermoWorks, a leading manufacturer of high-accuracy temperature sensors and meters.

Those humidity meters are notoriously inaccurate. They'll tell you it's more or less humid today than yesterday, but the actual number means nothing. Again, grab a digital hygrometer from someone like Xikar that are used in cigar humidors. Very accurate and cheap at around $20. If you have a cigar store nearby, they will sell them for sure.

Another option is an inexpensive weather station with a wireless remote sensor. It'll be more accurate than a wall clock, but likely less accurate than the individual electronics.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Klockit.com should have what you need.
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


Thanks, but I'm not seeing any completed clock with both features. Am I missing something on the site?



> I have just a battery operated 12" clock on the wall. Regarding temperature, I m more interested in the temperature where I m working than what it is on the wall, so I keep an inexpensive Thermapen Pop (ThermoPop) in my pencil cup on the bench. Press the button and within about 5 seconds it gives me an extremely accurate reading. It costs around $30 from ThermoWorks, a leading manufacturer of high-accuracy temperature sensors and meters.
> 
> Those humidity meters are notoriously inaccurate. They ll tell you it s more or less humid today than yesterday, but the actual number means nothing. Again, grab a digital hygrometer from someone like Xikar that are used in cigar humidors. Very accurate and cheap at around $20. If you have a cigar store nearby, they will sell them for sure.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking, but I'm also going to be the lazy one; especially right now because my shop has been a total mess for the past year due to various events or non-woodworking projects. Just want a 1-piece that I can hang in my garage to get an idea of what it's like. It's a 2-car garage, so any readings should be relatively accurate from anywhere in there. I'm guessing a all-in-one weather station may be my best bet from what you're saying based on what's being compromised versus accuracy, which is something I hadn't thought of. I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

This may help. The Paul N. Gardner Company has been supplying scientific equipment to the finishing industry for decades.

https://www.gardco.com/pages/moisture_air_temp/we/weatherhygro_clock.cfm


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just have a small digital thermometer/humidity reader in my shop. It's probably not accurate, but, at least it's something. I'm saying anything would be better than nothing at all.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Run a search on amazon for digital weather station. Then take your pick. Plenty to choose from.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I have the woodcraft clock in my garage shop. I bought it because I really liked the look of it and readability. I do look at the the thermometer and hygrometer dials, but don't take them very seriously. The hygrometer is typically at 60 in my garage, how close or far from accurate that is, I don't know, but the readings do change, so I just use 60 as a baseline.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

I've had this one for around two years and works well in my shop….............

La Crosse Clock


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Slightly older post, but I finally broke down and bought a digital weather station you can actually see from anywhere in the shop. Took a while to find one that can be seen at almost any angle, but I finally found one, plus it has 3 outdoor sensors, so at least 2 will be put to good use. The only downside is that it runs on batteries, but I don't mind that for what this can do. $65 with batteries included (10 batteries in all)
 
MARATHON BA030016 Atomic Weather Station with 3 Indoor/Outdoor Remote Sensors - Batteries Included


----------

